# Closed chamber



## klinej50 (Jul 31, 2013)

Well I just learned my closed chamber isn't a closed chamber haha oops. Just wondering if anyone can send me pictures of their closed chamber? I really want to use glass rather than wood because I want to see my little torts.


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2013)

Check out Toms threads below in my post. I believe there are pics of his. You can also look in the enclosure threads.


----------



## klinej50 (Jul 31, 2013)

I looked at toms and I really like them as an example I was just wanting to see if anyone used glass rather than wood


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2013)

There are some that have, I can't remember who. Also some that uses both. Wood all sides except the front, that's glass or plexiglass for viewing. Plexiglass would be safer then glass.


----------



## jjsull33 (Jul 31, 2013)

I like making them out of wood on all sides except for the front window, being able to see outside the enclosure but not being able to get there often causes stress to a tortoise, plus wood is usually a lot cheaper than glass, and it is a lot easier to put together.

---

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-75652.html

That is a link to a closed chamber that I made, it is still being finished so I have no pictures of the tortoise inside but it shows the waterproofing and how I made it.


----------



## klinej50 (Jul 31, 2013)

That's exactly what I wanted! Thanks


----------



## Evy (Jul 31, 2013)

Here are some pics of mine and I cover the sides for Penny to don't get stressed






She loves her little bedroom


This picture was betide I covered the sides and put curtains on her doors.
I hope this is helpful.

By the way in order to keep humidity I used a cardboard sheet. The bottom side has foil on it to hold humidity better it works wonders. For the lamps I just draw size and cut it off.




My loves:
Husband
2 dogs Blue (European hunt-mix) and Baxter (chiwinnie) 
Penny (sulcata)


----------



## dcwolfe (Aug 1, 2013)

This is what I ended up doing for my indoor enclosure. The trick to it with the glass is home depot sells this glass already pre-cut and so I didnt have to worry about breaking or sizing the glass I built my enclosure around the size of the glass. I was going to originally use plexi glass but glass was much cheaper. There is also a hole cut in the side to run the humidifier through as well as wires to the heater and UV light.


----------



## klinej50 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah thanks! I have a big enclosure so Home Depot had a perfect piece of plexiglass if fit right onto my enclosure with out having to cut it


----------



## Evy (Aug 1, 2013)

dcwolfe said:


> This is what I ended up doing for my indoor enclosure. The trick to it with the glass is home depot sells this glass already pre-cut and so I didnt have to worry about breaking or sizing the glass I built my enclosure around the size of the glass. I was going to originally use plexi glass but glass was much cheaper. There is also a hole cut in the side to run the humidifier through as well as wires to the heater and UV light.



It looks great [THUMBS UP SIGN]I really like it. what size is your enclosure?


My loves:
Husband
2 dogs Blue (European hunt-mix) and Baxter (chiwinnie) 
Penny (sulcata)


----------



## dcwolfe (Aug 1, 2013)

The enclosure is 39" long and 19" deep. It is also 28" tall for all the lighting. That is a big thing and one of the reasons that i changed from my terrarium to this is that i live in az and it gets hot in my room when i have the heat lamps outside of the enclosure.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## klinej50 (Aug 1, 2013)

All these look great thanks for the examples!


Also if i make an closed chamber does their need to be air holes?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: RE: Closed chamber*



klinej50 said:


> Also if i make an closed chamber does their need to be air holes?



No air holes. 

Each time you open the lid to change water, add food or pick up your tort there will be plenty of air exchange.

Sent from my VS840 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## nate.mann (Aug 4, 2013)

i live in AZ as well, im going to start building Yermak's indoor enclosure soon because the backyard is unsuitable for her (pool, nothing but rocks, four dogs, and at last two cats whom love to hunt).


----------



## Nikolai13 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have all wood exept the front, its sliding plexiglass doors, coolest enclosure ever!!!


----------



## klinej50 (Aug 4, 2013)

Did you make that?


----------



## Nikolai13 (Aug 4, 2013)

Me, yes i did


----------



## Evy (Aug 4, 2013)

Nikolai13 said:


> I have all wood exept the front, its sliding plexiglass doors, coolest enclosure ever!!!



That's one pretty fancy enclosure. Do you mind if I ask where it is located? Laundry room?


My loves:
Husband
2 dogs Blue (European hunt-mix) and Baxter (chiwinnie) 
Penny (sulcata)


----------



## Nikolai13 (Aug 4, 2013)

Evy said:


> Nikolai13 said:
> 
> 
> > I have all wood exept the front, its sliding plexiglass doors, coolest enclosure ever!!!
> ...



Its in my bedroom, we were cleaning thats why the trash bags on the door


----------



## klinej50 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow it looks good. I'm not very good at building anything so I could never. I'm in the process of building my closed chamber now but I had to hire someone to build it.


----------

